# Bloody show vs mucus plug?



## cdk (Jun 17, 2007)

Is it one in the same? A few days ago I had some yellow mucus. I had my membranes stripped yesterday and this AM had a small amount of yellow mucus.

After a long walk this evening, I had some blood tinged yellow mucus. Is that just my mucus plug from the stripping or could it be the start of labor?

Thanks!


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

I discovered mucus plug (just a glob of mucus for me) about 20 hours before the start of contactions. 3 hours before my dd was born I had bloody (very bloody stringy mucus) in my undies. Enough to need a pad or tampon if I hadn't been pg.

My labor was 12 hours long at 40w1d, no induction, no stripping. I would think yours is more from the stripping.


----------

